
Zuckerberg Testifies Before House Financial Services Committee - devnonymous
https://www.c-span.org/video/?465293-1/facebook-founder-mark-zuckerberg-testifies-house-financial-services-committee
======
devnonymous
Here's AOC's questioning :

[https://twitter.com/i/status/1187098428737753091](https://twitter.com/i/status/1187098428737753091)

